# Probleme mit ANT Build.xml does not exist



## Klopfer (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin in der Sache neuling und verzweifel langsam echt. Ich habe mir das Buch Ajax und Java gekauft und möchte das mal durcharbeiten. Dort wird mit dem Programm ANT gearbeitet, allerdings steht dort nirgends, wo die build.xml hin muss.
die JAVA_HOME und ANT_HOME habe ich schon angegeben. Aber immer wenn ich ant -deploy ausführe bekomme ich die Rückmeldung, dass die build.xml fehlt. Diese habe ich auch schon erstellt und in div. Ordner kopiert. Allerdings liefert mir ant immer das selbe ergebnis aus. Gibt es irgendwo eine gute deutschsprachige Dokumentation die auch verständlich ist?
Google- und Forensuche lieferten mir leider kein Ergebnis.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (28. April 2009)

Eclipse - ein verbreitetes gutes IDE - hat ein antview. In diesem view lassen sich antscipte verwalten, starten und bearbeiten. Das vereinfacht den Umgang mit den ant-scripten etwas.

Allgemein sucht ant in dem aktuellen Verzeichniss wo ant aufgerufen wird nach der build.xml. 

Ant properties können auch im Aufruf überschrieben werden:

ant -Dant.file =c:\foo\bar\build.xml

Zwar nicht auf deutsch aber viele Beispiele:
http://ant.apache.org/manual/using.html


----------

